# Most compact Sig in either 9mm or larger



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I am NOT in the market for another gun. (I tell myself 3 times) but eventually I will be, and I'd like to get a Sig. But I want a compact model in 9mm or larger.

What is the best compact SIG I should (eventually) be looking for?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh, yes you are in the market for a new gun. You're just in denial. :smt073

Somebody's Sig 239 pic from the Sig forum. Beautiful gun.

Can also be had in.40 cal. & .357 Sig.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Just to clarify, the photo posted is of a P239 SAS, which is available only in .40 S&W. The standard P239 is available in either 9mm, .357 Sig or .40 S&W.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, last year, I almost bought a sig, and I was wishing that the SAS models came in 9mm.. :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you considered the 225, or is that too big? It has cult status in the SIG clan. Single stack magazine makes it slim for carry and it's a folded slide I believe vs. a milled one.

Sad indeed the SAS models are .40 only as my collection is all .22, 9mm and .223 and I wouldn't mind keeping it that way for simplicity.

However, I've shot a .40 USP full size a while back and don't recall it being a bad experience. What are the generally accepted negatives to the round? That begs the question as to why manufacturers are so infatuated with it lately.


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Just to clarify, the photo posted is of a P239 SAS, which is available only in .40 S&W. The standard P239 is available in either 9mm, .357 Sig or .40 S&W.


True from the factory, but I'm pretty sure you can get a .357 barrel for it and have both calibers in one frame with a simple swap. Mags are the same for both rounds as well. At least that's the case with the 229 SAS.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*P225*



DD said:


> Have you considered the 225, or is that too big? It has cult status in the SIG clan. Single stack magazine makes it slim for carry and it's a folded slide I believe vs. a milled one.
> 
> Sad indeed the SAS models are .40 only as my collection is all .22, 9mm and .223 and I wouldn't mind keeping it that way for simplicity.
> 
> However, I've shot a .40 USP full size a while back and don't recall it being a bad experience. What are the generally accepted negatives to the round? That begs the question as to why manufacturers are so infatuated with it lately.


I've got a P225. It was one of the first pistols I bought. Everyone loves how it fits in the hand... which was one of the reasons I bought it. It's considered outdated, especially since they don't make it anymore. It's a simple 8 shot 9mm. The trigger is wonderful.

There are a bunch of surplus 225's on the market lately going for $400 or less, but they look pretty well-used.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*brains*



DD said:


> True from the factory, but I'm pretty sure you can get a .357 barrel for it and have both calibers in one frame with a simple swap. Mags are the same for both rounds as well. At least that's the case with the 229 SAS.


Damn, I like the way this guy thinks.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

DD said:


> True from the factory, but I'm pretty sure you can get a .357 barrel for it and have both calibers in one frame with a simple swap. Mags are the same for both rounds as well. At least that's the case with the 229 SAS.


Mags are NOT the same in the 239 between the .40SW and the 357SIG - they require caliber-specific mags.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Probably the cheapest option would be the 239. You can find used ones at very reasonable prices. I don't think you'll be disappointed with that one. 

I've heard so much about the vaunted 225, I'd love to actually play with one eventually. You'll probably have better luck finding the 239. I tend to see a lot of them at gun shows in this area, usually going for $400+ for a used one.

I am a fan of the 239, and have carried it many miles. It's way too big and heavy for pocket carry. That's my only gripe with it. 

On the other hand, I found a good pocket holster for the 232, which is now the main gun in carry rotation.


----------



## Chem Geek (Mar 20, 2007)

waterburybob said:


> Just to clarify, the photo posted is of a P239 SAS, which is available only in .40 S&W. The standard P239 is available in either 9mm, .357 Sig or .40 S&W.


The P239 SAS is available in 9mm and .40SW as listed in the catalog, but occasionally P239 SAS's have been delivered in .357Sig as well. Same way P226R Navy's are not in the catalog, but still available through dealers on occasion.

The mags for .40SW can accomodate the .357 round, but the .357 mags cannot accommodate the .40SW round as there's indentations meant to guide the thinner necks of the .357 catridges.

:smt023

I think the P239 is the best bet, the SAS is gorgeous, but I don't know if I'd like the DAK trigger or not. I do love the SA trigger on sigs, so it seems like it would be hard to give that up. For carry I'd go with a P239 in .357.


----------

